# FORK LENGTH



## broken arrow (Jul 15, 2010)

I WAS HAVING A DICUSSION TODAY WITH FELLOW SLINGSHOTER ROY' ABOUT FORK LENGTH. IS THERE A RULE OF THUMB TO FOLLOW OR IS IT ALL UP TO THE SHOOTER MAKER. WE HAD OR THOUGHTS ON SHORT AND LONG'


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It depends on whether you are shooting through the forks or over the top, also the higher the forks the more strain there is on the wrist so it also depends on the bands you use...I personally like higher forks but I use lighter band sets that most here, and I am also fond of vintage style forks..


----------



## broken arrow (Jul 15, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> It depends on whether you are shooting through the forks or over the top, also the higher the forks the more strain there is on the wrist so it also depends on the bands you use...I personally like higher forks but I use lighter band sets that most here, and I am also fond of vintage style forks..


I LIKE YOUR STYLE


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

well first and foremost, lets calm ourselves! this is a nice, quaint forum, no need for the shouting match!







hehe.

I like varying styles. I have some medium and some short, no longs though.
If you shoot "stiff" where your arm/hand barely move then taller, wider forks are recommended.
A little bit of hand 'flick'? go with a little shorter/narrower.
Full on flip? you hardly need to put an indent.

As you can tell, it all depends on your style of shooting.

kyle.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You start shooting with one fork and say to yourself, "I think that I might like this a little better", so you change forks. You then might modify a fork that you are shooting. You might change an anchor point and a release method. In time you develop the fork style and the shooting style that you like and become somewhat opinionated about it. It’s all part of the sport! -- Tex


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

i need mine to fit in my pocket discreetly so i need a small fork.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A balance is to make the fork heigth the same length as between the forks, this seems to be symetrical . Of course in slingshots anything goes .


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I started out making fairly classically styled forks. Then I got some of those crazy powerful Hunter Bands and needed shorter forks to shoot it accurately. My forks got shorter and shorter till I reached my fingers.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I started out making fairly classically styled forks. Then I got some of those crazy powerful Hunter Bands and needed shorter forks to shoot it accurately. My forks got shorter and shorter till I reached my fingers.


My favorite is the Pickle Fork Shooter which measures 3/4 inch inside the forks and the forks at the center lowest point is also 3/4 inch and Zero fork or finger hits and no hand slaps. This works for me and is ultra accurate for intuitive shooting of which I could never aim anyway. Single flat bands are the only bands I use.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

fish said:


> i need mine to fit in my pocket discreetly so i need a small fork.


2 funny! +1 on that!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> i need mine to fit in my pocket discreetly so i need a small fork.


2 funny! +1 on that!
[/quote]

I like to carry my Pickle Fork Shooter in my Pocket T Shirt and you know that baby is small and it shoots loooong distances.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I started out making fairly classically styled forks. Then I got some of those crazy powerful Hunter Bands and needed shorter forks to shoot it accurately. My forks got shorter and shorter till I reached my fingers.


The same for me


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I finally decided I like my fork tips one and a half inches from the deepest part of the cut out.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> You start shooting with one fork and say to yourself, "I think that I might like this a little better", so you change forks. You then might modify a fork that you are shooting. You might change an anchor point and a release method. In time you develop the fork style and the shooting style that you like and become somewhat opinionated about it. It's all part of the sport! -- Tex


Yep your right Tex, So it took me 43 frames later to finally get it right as far as overall width and heigth and for it to feel that it was part of my hand. It just happens to be so much smaller than most. In slingshots one style or size does not fit all.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It just occurred to me that I tend to get fork hits or (rarely) finger/hand hits on slingshots I didn't make. I don't for one minute believe that I've found some secret, no-hit formula, but perhaps it's because I'm not familiar with a new fork's height, tie and bandset. I've dinged Flatband's excellent Pocket Plinker and Perry's BB Shooter, but then it kind of went away. All mine have essentially the same geometry and a similar release.

This is a bit like Sod's Law (Murphy's Law) because I ding my new purchases, but it's worth it to learn from the masters and grail quests are not meant to be painless.

With that in mind, I'd fully expect a fork hit or worse from Broken Arrow's slingshots, but I bet he doesn't and it wouldn't put me off buying one.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

fish said:


> i need mine to fit in my pocket discreetly so i need a small fork.


I know what you mean about fitting in your pocket. I carry mine every where. Either have it in my cell phone case or in my shirt pocket. The overall measurments of my Pickle Fork Shooter I carry is 4 inch long and 2 5/16 inches wide at the fork with a fork length of 3/4 inches so it is easily consealed.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

dgui said:


> I started out making fairly classically styled forks. Then I got some of those crazy powerful Hunter Bands and needed shorter forks to shoot it accurately. My forks got shorter and shorter till I reached my fingers.


My favorite is the Pickle Fork Shooter which measures 3/4 inch inside the forks and the forks at the center lowest point is also 3/4 inch and Zero fork or finger hits and no hand slaps. This works for me and is ultra accurate for intuitive shooting of which I could never aim anyway. Single flat bands are the only bands I use.
[/quote]
Do you have a picture I would like to see it.


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

From my experiments with my copper pipe slingshots, I have determined that a 2 inch high fork that is 2 inches wide works best for me. If I use strong bands, then a 1.5 inch fork height with a 2 inch spread works best for me.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Trent said:


> From my experiments with my copper pipe slingshots, I have determined that a 2 inch high fork that is 2 inches wide works best for me. If I use strong bands, then a 1.5 inch fork height with a 2 inch spread works best for me.


That sounds about right to me. Same conclusions I came to.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I started out making fairly classically styled forks. Then I got some of those crazy powerful Hunter Bands and needed shorter forks to shoot it accurately. My forks got shorter and shorter till I reached my fingers.


My favorite is the Pickle Fork Shooter which measures 3/4 inch inside the forks and the forks at the center lowest point is also 3/4 inch and Zero fork or finger hits and no hand slaps. This works for me and is ultra accurate for intuitive shooting of which I could never aim anyway. Single flat bands are the only bands I use.
[/quote]
Do you have a picture I would like to see it.
[/quote]

Here it is.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I started out making fairly classically styled forks. Then I got some of those crazy powerful Hunter Bands and needed shorter forks to shoot it accurately. My forks got shorter and shorter till I reached my fingers.


My favorite is the Pickle Fork Shooter which measures 3/4 inch inside the forks and the forks at the center lowest point is also 3/4 inch and Zero fork or finger hits and no hand slaps. This works for me and is ultra accurate for intuitive shooting of which I could never aim anyway. Single flat bands are the only bands I use.
[/quote]
Do you have a picture I would like to see it.
[/quote]

Thought about it and I may as well include a picture of my stealthy glove shooter that is actually part of the hand. If I had to pick only one shooter it would have to be this one.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

broken arrow said:


> I WAS HAVING A DICUSSION TODAY WITH FELLOW SLINGSHOTER ROY' ABOUT FORK LENGTH. IS THERE A RULE OF THUMB TO FOLLOW OR IS IT ALL UP TO THE SHOOTER MAKER. WE HAD OR THOUGHTS ON SHORT AND LONG'


There's a button on the left of your keyboard labelled: 'Caps Lock' try pressing it!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I deleted my comments.

Sorry for the rant!

Bill


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I sense boredom within you WTBJR?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

DELETED


----------

